# What's your favorite Delay pedal??



## Stratin2traynor

I really like my DD-3 but have been considering getting a GoudieFX delay.

What do you use and what do you like about it?:confused-smiley-010 

(A little ulterior motive hear. I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to get another delay pedal.)


----------



## chesterb

TTE

warm sounding and being all tube it fattens up your tone.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Maxon AD-900


----------



## Chito

Stratin2traynor, I used a DD3 for years and have replaced it with the GoudieFX Delay. I'm not a heavy delay user so Russ' pedal works for me. The DD3 sounded sterile when I A/Bed the 2 pedals.


----------



## Dave

TTE hands down, followed by the Moog 104Z , Memory Lane for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

chesterb said:


> TTE
> 
> warm sounding and being all tube it fattens up your tone.


...and empties your wallet. Those things are like $1000. I've never tried one myself so I can't comment on the sound. But...it had better be awesome!!

I believe that deep deep down inside me, a rationalization process has begun in support of the purchase of yet another pedal. The ideas are still churning away.

As for the DD-3, I had mine modded by Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs. He added a switch to toggle between standard digital delay and simulated analog delay. It sounds pretty good actually. There is quite a difference between the two and it's definitely a keeper.

I have a Deluxe Memory Man but I find it a pain in the $&% to adjust. I love the tone when I can dial it in right. Nice, warm analog tone. Maybe I don't have a solid understanding of the controls because as soon as I adjust one of the dials I screw it all up. I want to get something a little simpler and easier to adjust.


----------



## Ripper

I love my Danelectro Danecho, great sounding delay, and I'm also really happy with my Ibanez DE-7, it's a little harsher sounding but what I use it for it works really well.


----------



## bagpipe

I've had great success with the Digitech Digidelay. I've had mine for a few years and I've used it for a bunch of different sounds. Its the only pedal which I havent considered replacing on my board.


----------



## droptop88

Diamond Memory Lane. Modulation, too!


----------



## 4STYX

DOD FX90/with MN 3005 chip!


----------



## Voxguy76

I absolutely love my Electro harmonix Deluxe Memory Man. It beats any delay i've ever played.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I have to admit that after starting this thread I decided to really give my Electro Harmonix DMM a try. I don't use delay very often and only bought the DMM because it was such a great deal I couldn't pass it up. (No it's not hot!) So I spent a few hours today messing around with both my modded Boss DD-3 and my DMM. First I checked the net for video demoes of the unit then experimented with what I learned. I found the DD-3 to be a good sounding easy to use delay. When I AB'd the two, the DMM came out the clear winner soundwise - plus it has the added option of Chorus/Vibrato which can be handy. As for the controls, once I found out exactly what each one did, I was off to the races. Both great pedals for my needs but the DMM came out on top for sweet analog delay tones with options. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## iggs

Diamond Memory Lane for me ... I love how long repeats start to decay and artifact, really adds to the whole "analogue" vibe.
Tap temp is a must and modulation sounds great. Also, EQ should be standard on all delay pedals IMHO ... the DML has it all!


----------



## ENDITOL

The memory lane is awesome for sure. For my rig I use an Eventide rack unit and it's the best delay and other FX I've ever heard. The new pedals look cool too.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I don't know if it will help but the Boss Corporation put some sounds sample with the settings to show you how their pedals works and sound! Maybe a little useless for the ones who buy the effects new but for the one with no user guide it's a really great place with examples! 

To see the demos just click on the model and chose the Demos options. Don't panic, nothing will happens at this moment you will have to click again on the "click" button !
Enjoy !


----------



## allthumbs56

I have to admit to being a bit of a delay junkie. Right now I have a DM-2, DM-3, DD-3, Ibanex DL-10, H20, and a Digidelay. I usually cycle two on my board - currently the H20 and the Digidelay. I use the Digidelay in my lead loop with the tap tempo enabled and set the tempo for each song and then it's ready to go when I hit the loop. The H20 sits outside and is set more for slapback for the occasional tune where I want it on throughout.

I would love to pick up a Memory Lane though and that new Empress sounds sick. Just a little pricey right now for my tastes.


----------



## The Tourist

I heart my DMM.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

My alltime fav is an old Loco Box Anolog Delay as seen on this page... http://www.locobox.com/80s.html. i used to own one back in the 80's what a great delay... got stolen. Currently my fav is a Visual Sound H2O.

Khing


----------



## NB_Terry

KHINGPYNN said:


> My alltime fav is an old Loco Box Anolog Delay as seen on this page... http://www.locobox.com/80s.html. i used to own one back in the 80's what a great delay... got stolen. Currently my fav is a Visual Sound H2O.
> 
> Khing


Locobox make great pedals. I contributed some pics to that page, you should find my name there. :tongue:


----------



## Dave

I also love the Memory lane... and the deluxe memory man. ok I confess, I'm a echo junky.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Calgary Terry said...

"Locobox make great pedals. I contributed some pics to that page, you should find my name there." 

Very cool I'll take a look. Do you still have any Loco Box pedals?

I would love to replcae the one I had but they are hard to find.

Khing


----------



## jcayer

+1 for Digitech Digidelay


----------



## NB_Terry

KHINGPYNN said:


> Calgary Terry said...
> 
> "Locobox make great pedals. I contributed some pics to that page, you should find my name there."
> 
> Very cool I'll take a look. Do you still have any Loco Box pedals?
> 
> I would love to replcae the one I had but they are hard to find.
> 
> Khing


Hi

I only have the yellowy green Locobox Rotophase. 

I have a Washburn analog delay pedal that looks identical to the 80s Locobox pedals. This pedal is identical to the Locobox analog delay.


----------



## Rhythmeister

Anyone have any experience (good or bad) with Jacques "Prisoner" analog delay?

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## adamthemute

I just got a TC Electronic Nova delay pedal and it's awesome! Highly recommended. I'd like to get a small single pedal delay...maybe analog. I'd like something like a Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay, but don't have an extra $300 right now haha.

The Boss RV-3 is popular, any users here?


----------



## Sneaky

I like to fool around with delay pedals a bit. I currently have a DM-2 , a Line 6 DL-4, and a Memory Lane. Also a TTE, and a Chandler SDE (rack unit), and have a Boss RE20 and an EchoCzar on order (2 years on the wait list now - I hope I'm getting close). The Memory lane is the best delay pedal I've tried.


----------



## Voxguy76

I've have/had a few delays over the years:

Korg SDD2000
Roland SDE1000
TC Electronic D-Two
Boss DD-2
Boss DD-20 Giga Delay
Electro Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man
Ibanez AD-9
Maxon AD-999
Analogman AR20DL XL

Dont know if i could just pick one as my favorite. Digital wise I really dig the TC Electronic D-Two. For analog i'd say my Analogman delay or EH Memory Man, giving the edge to the Memory Man with the added chorus/vibrato/preamp feature that i love.


----------



## exhausted

the deluxe memory man is beautiful. that's probably my favourite but i really like the digital modeling echos too.

the new RE-20 space echo is awesome and i also really like the DL4 for the following, modulated echo, sweep echo and lo-res digital.


----------



## Ophidian

My favorite is the DD-3 but I've only tried 2 delays.


----------



## Guest

So I'm really digging my Stereo Memory Man with Hazarai. The analog filter is great. Very nice, dimensional delays. And it does so much more than just repeat...repeat...repeat...

Modulation on the delays is my new favourite feature. You can get this wonderful soundscapes going with tons of ambiance to them.

I've only started to toy with the looper features. I'm having trouble figuring out when it's started recording so that my loops line up nicely. But I'll figure it out. Just needs practice I think.

It's a simple pedal to start using with enough features to keep you exploring for weeks and weeks.


----------



## adamthemute

The Freakshow FX Digilog Delay looks awesome, gonna buy one right away just thinking of which way to get it painted! 

The right switch is a feedback/oscillating thing, great for wacky spaceship sounds or just continuous walls of ambiance.
http://www.freakshoweffects.com/home.htm


----------



## The Tourist

DMM and SMMH. Using both and I think I'm pretty much set for delays.


----------



## monochocke

*ehx mmd..*

the memory man deluxe is very warm, just love it , i got the de7 ibanez and del dl4 line 6 , but just love more my mmd ehx.


----------



## david henman

...i'm still pretty enamoured with my boss dd20, but i plan to upgrade soon to either of the new tc electronics and eventide delays.

recommendations welcome!

-dh


----------



## ne1roc

I really like the Visual Sound H20. Very thick, warm sounding delays with a great chorus on the other side of the pedal!


----------



## jimmy c g

*ibanez d e 7*

as an old Boss fan with not a lot of cash right now who NEEDED a delay pedal I just bought an Ibanez DE7 delay echo pedal and was very pleased.Honestly didnt expect the quality to be as good as it turned out to be.I find myself using the echo function most but the delay has settings & time of repeat plus level control that should make most players happy.At 89.00 bucks Canadian this thing is got to be a winner in most catagories.PLUS the recessed knob feature may protect the product from evil.Im an at home player so I cant comment on heavy gigging abuse but so far it works with out a hitch.May have won me over from the Boss people and saved me bucks.Try one,if you dont agree return it, Jim im im im im im im


----------



## flashPUNK

IMO, You cant beat an echoplex, or a EH Memory Man..

However, in my live setup, i'm using the Nova Delay and (now that i've learned how to use it properly), it can do everything i need it to, with as many presets as I could want for a set.

Line6 DL4 is an awesome pedal too.. i highly recommend it if you like modulated/weird delay sounds.


----------



## mhammer

I was fortunate enough to be given a Line 6 Echo Park. It is essentially a scaled down version of the delay modeller in a smaller footprint at a lower price. Though I dislike the incorporation of the tap tempo and bypass under the same foot treadle, I like a great many other things about it.

One of the things I like very much is the dual input/output structure. I know a great many delay pedals have stereo outputs, but having two inputs, and the opportunity to take one output and recycle it back to the other input is rich with possibilities.

I happened to be in the loop during its development, and one of the programmers told me that they had to make a choice between "true" stereo (i.e., both wet and dry distinct from in to out) or quasi-stereo. Because they would have had absolutely no battery life from true stereo (more DSP clock cycles required, and greater current consumption as a result), they went with quasi-stereo that would at least give them around 6hrs life from a fresh alkaline 9v. We didn't discuss it, but my sense is that they wanted store sales staff to at least be able to have someone demo the pedal without having to search for a wallwart and available outlet behind the amps. Can't sell 'em if you can't demo 'em.

The quasi-stereo arrangement has true stereo for the dry path, but a pooled/shared wet path that gets redistributed at the output. As a result some of what enters in Channel A shows up in the output of Channel B, and some of what enters in Channel B shows up in the output of Channel A. Naturally, if you plug into just one channel, and run two separate outputs to two amps, you'll have lots of ping-pong possibilities. What you will not have, however, is dry out one jack and delay out the other.

I'm working, slowly but surely, on a dual delay rack unit for myself, using the older Holtek HT8955 delay chip. It's only 10-bit resolution, but the inclusion of companding and suitable filtering should move it close to the range of a decent analog delay. Each side has up to 800ms delay time, which is long enough for lots of things. The neatest part, though, will be that, unlike the Echo Park, each side will have its own delay time, wet/dry blend, and recirculation control, and be capable of crossfeeding that recirculated signal to its own side, the other side, or both. I'm looking forward to getting it up and running.

I'm also looking forward to trying out the Stereo Memory Man when I get the chance. It looks like a very cool pedal. Same thing with the new Eventide unit.


----------



## Steve P

I love my Deluxe Memory Man -- the sounds are warm and musical, and the vibrato and chorus work well with the delay features. 

My only beef with it is that it is fiddly to adjust on the fly, and lacks a tap tempo function. 

Also, there are other delays that will do more for you (like the new Stereo Memory Man with Harazai or DL-4), but the tones produced by the DMM are so awesome I continue to use it.


----------



## plato67

Anyone try the Eventide Timefactor? I've read great reviews.


----------



## mhammer

Had a nice chat with Steve Bragg, who makes the Empress Tremolo that has garnered some very enthusiastic reviews. The next product he's getting ready is a digital delay that from the sounds of it, may give the EHX Stereo Memory Man a run for its money in terms of the tricks it can do. I'm hoping to get a look at the prototype next week. Empress FX are made here in the nation's capitol.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Had a nice chat with Steve Bragg, who makes the Empress Tremolo that has garnered some very enthusiastic reviews. The next product he's getting ready is a digital delay that from the sounds of it, may give the EHX Stereo Memory Man a run for its money in terms of the tricks it can do. I'm hoping to get a look at the prototype next week. Empress FX are made here in the nation's capitol.


Ahh...the Superdelay. It looks _amazing_:



I really dig the dry analog signal, something I wish my SMMw/H had. I'm not sure how you tell what preset you're on with out a display though.


----------



## mhammer

iaresee said:


> Ahh...the Superdelay. It looks _amazing_:
> 
> I really dig the dry analog signal, something I wish my SMMw/H had. I'm not sure how you tell what preset you're on with out a display though.


That's the one. From talking to Steve, that's part of the challenge: giving an easy "dashboard" to the user, when you have a pedal as deep as this one. If I am understanding the posted picture correctly, those are not dots on the surface, but rather machined holes for status LEDs. Conceivably, when you select a preset, it would light up the appropriate comination of LEDs, regardless of where the knobs are set. That would tell you what preset it is. I'm just guessing, though. I'll let you know more when I meet up with Steve this weekend (hopefully). 

He seems to still be open to suggestions. Yesterday we were talking about the "dynamic" feature, which is essentially like the "ducking" feature on the Line 6 delays. The L6 feature is one I've wanted for a while. Essentially what it does is back off on the delay level while you're picking, and let the wet signal come in as you stop playing. I like to call it a "declutter" feature. I mentioned to Steve that the decluttering is most important when the delay time is short, and you get too damn many notes showing up at the same time. As delay time is increased, the need to get the wet signal to back off for a bit declines. The suggestion is that the dynamic feature needs to be more...well...dynamic. That could be either in terms of how long you wait to fade the wet signal back in or perhaps the clues you look for in the signal to begin fading the wet signal back in. From the sounds of it, while the dynamic feedback is a feature that is easy enough to design/program, what you actually DO with it is another thing.


----------



## hollowbody

I've been through a bunch of delay pedals in the last little while looking for one that i really REALLY like. I've had a Visual Sound H20, which I never liked very much, an Ibanez DML20, which was a great digital delay and the modulation was awesome too, but it was a bit noisy. I replaced it with a DL4, which I loved, especially the tap tempo feature, but I found that the setting I liked best were the DM-2 and DM-3 settings, so I went and got a DM-3 and I ain't lookin back!!! All I need now is another DM-3 (or a DM-2) set for slightly longer delays, and I'm set!!!


----------



## mhammer

Retro-Sonic, an Ottawa company (if one guy can be a "company"), makes what is essentially a DM-3 clone-alike. The DM-3 is basically identical to a DM-2 but used the 2nd generation MN32xx delay chips from Matsushita, and incorporates a few minor circuit changes to do so. 

Some technical info to set any rumours on the straight and narrow.

ALL analog delay chips require that the signal fed to the chip sit atop a DC "bias" voltage.  When the bias voltage is set right, the sound is at its cleanest. When the bias is set a little high or low, the delay sound starts to distort and is of generally poorer quality. Unfortunately, most pedals using these chips set the bias by dividing down the battery voltage, sometimes with a trimpot on the board, and sometimes with simply a pair of fixed resistors. When the battery is fresh, that isn't a problem, but as the battery starts to lose voltage, that bias setting can become a bit off and delay quality suffers.

The second generation MN3205 chips used in the DM-3 and many other commercial pedals were capable of running fine off 5v. So, what Boss and many other companies would do is feed the 9v from the battery to an on-board 3-pin 5V regulator (looks like a transistor and is labelled LM78L05), and take the bias voltage from *there*. That would permit the bias voltage to be "valid" and accurate for a much longer period of the battery's lifespan, compared to the MN3005 that would need to use the full 9v from the battery. Other than that particular change, there is no reason to suspect major differences in sound quality between the DM-2 and DM-3.

Tim's/Retro-Sonic's DM-3 clone uses a pair of MN3205-type chips, where the original used only one. One advantage this provides is that two chips provides double the delay time. However, if you are content to live with less than double the delay time, you can up the clocking/sampling rate of the chips a bit for higher sound quality, and still get more delay time than the original. And that's what Tim did. The higher sampling rate makes it possible to have more bandwidth in the delay signal. The Retro-Sonic also includes a delay tone control to be able to make use of that extra bandwidth...or not.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> That's the one. From talking to Steve, that's part of the challenge: giving an easy "dashboard" to the user, when you have a pedal as deep as this one. If I am understanding the posted picture correctly, those are not dots on the surface, but rather machined holes for status LEDs. Conceivably, when you select a preset, it would light up the appropriate comination of LEDs, regardless of where the knobs are set. That would tell you what preset it is. I'm just guessing, though. I'll let you know more when I meet up with Steve this weekend (hopefully).


I was talking to Wayne Eagles who had a chance to play with Steve's prototype and he said it wasn't much bigger than the tremolo pedal. A bit, but not much. I'm floored he got all that into that package. I think he could make it a little bigger, build in some room for a display, and not be hurt by the decision. Small is good but look at a company like Catalinbread, where they've started offering large form factor versions of their pedals (I've always thought their Semaphore was in too small a package).

As for the holes, I was thinking along the same lines, but it's mighty inconvenient to recognize your preset by a series of dots around multiple knobs. That seems like a case study in bad UI design waiting to happen if that's the route Steve is thinking of going.



> He seems to still be open to suggestions.


At-a-glance I'd like to know where I am in my preset traversal. Am I on P1, P2, or P3? A series of lights in the middle for the banks then is my suggestion. The SMMw/H uses this approach and it's fairly easy to manage in low light. Ideally a 7-segment display would be used which is the clearest way to indicate the preset number. The LEDs around the knobs to remind me where I had them set for the preset are a nice touch but I think the Nova, Eventide and SMMw/H have all shown that controller position recall isn't necessary in preset mode to still have good usability. Especially if it comes at the cost of accuracy: the controller is probably more accurate than he can fit LEDs for around the dial, right?



> Yesterday we were talking about the "dynamic" feature, which is essentially like the "ducking" feature on the Line 6 delays. The L6 feature is one I've wanted for a while. Essentially what it does is back off on the delay level while you're picking, and let the wet signal come in as you stop playing. I like to call it a "declutter" feature. I mentioned to Steve that the decluttering is most important when the delay time is short, and you get too damn many notes showing up at the same time. As delay time is increased, the need to get the wet signal to back off for a bit declines. The suggestion is that the dynamic feature needs to be more...well...dynamic. That could be either in terms of how long you wait to fade the wet signal back in or perhaps the clues you look for in the signal to begin fading the wet signal back in. From the sounds of it, while the dynamic feedback is a feature that is easy enough to design/program, what you actually DO with it is another thing.


I'd have to try that to see how useful I'd find it. Sounds academically interesting but not applicable to anything I've ever used delay for. Of course, it could be a "I don't know what I'm missing" type situation. :smile:

You mention programming, do you know what DSP he's using for the innards? I ask because I design FPGAs for a living. I've been toying with building a delay pedal around one of our low density FPGAs for a while now.


----------



## mhammer

As pedals get more complex, "user dashboards" become all that more critical. Ironically, a neighbour and friend of mine is a human-factors psychologist who works in the area of displays and UIs/dashboards. At the moment, he focuses on operating rooms and patient status information during surgery, but the notion of just about ANY UI is of intrinsic interest to him.

Of course, one of the principal challenges with floor pedal info is that the user is at a real disadvantage viewing it. First, they are supposed to be focussing their attention on the instrument and audience, not the floor. Second, the lighting and viewing conditions are generally poor to bad (viewed from an angle, the control knobs are simply "visual noise"). Third, they are frequently moving around. Fourth, there are real space and cost limitations that constrain what one is able to show the user in a floor pedal. The 7-segment alphanumeric LED displays that can work so well for chest-level boxes doesn't always work so well for floor boxes. Under those circumstances, the user is probably best off with a pictorial representation rather than alphanumeric information, and perhaps a colour-code. Pointer knobs can provide a sort of picture, but then they introduce some space requirements. One approach that might work nicely is to use one of those sloped-front enclosures that Hammond makes, with all knobs mounted on top, a stompswitch on one side of the sloped-front panel, a stompswitch on the other, and a nice easy-to-read display panel mounted between them with no knobs to get in the way.

Boutique pedal-makers tend to spring up because the supports for starting a small-scale production are there in terms of suppliers,commercial PCB-makers that accept small-scale runs, a distribution network like pedalgeek, musictoyz, etc., and chassis-makers like Hammond that can provide a range of products perfectly tailored to pedals. Unfortunately, once you start to stray beyond the obvious or tried and true, like the ubiquitous Hammond 1590B, 1590BB, and 1590DD chassis, you're kind of forced to pony up the dough for custom chassis, and there you step into a major financial commitment. So, what happens is that pedal-makers get hamstrung in their designs by the boxes they stick them in or *have* to stick them in. If you're Menatone, or Robert Keeley, or if you're Zachary Vex and treat the physical limitations of the 1590B as an intellectual puzzle and half the fun of design, that's no problem, but when you start to branch out to more complex digital designs with more options, AND you want to make things easy to use, you start to find yourself trying to sprint with your winter boots on.

Delay-ducking - where continuous playing will momentarily suppress the wet signal - is just like what happens when a radio DJ talks over music or sports announcer talks over spectator noise. The music gets turned down temporarily so that the voice is not cluttered by the music and become unintelligible (and vice versa). Once the talking stops, the music auomatically fades back in. In this instance, the dry signal is the "voice", and the delay signal is the "music". It's a nice feature to have, though it strikes me as one of those things you probably need either a fade-in time control or a VERY intelligent algorithm to guess the appropriate fade-in time for the suppressed signal.

As for DSP, I have no idea. Haven't asked, and he hasn't brought it up.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> One approach that might work nicely is to use one of those sloped-front enclosures that Hammond makes, with all knobs mounted on top, a stompswitch on one side of the sloped-front panel, a stompswitch on the other, and a nice easy-to-read display panel mounted between them with no knobs to get in the way...Unfortunately, once you start to stray beyond the obvious or tried and true, like the ubiquitous Hammond 1590B, 1590BB, and 1590DD chassis, you're kind of forced to pony up the dough for custom chassis,...So, what happens is that pedal-makers get hamstrung in their designs by the boxes they stick them in or *have* to stick them in.


I say: you think outside the box. (sic) :smile:

For example: a two-box approach here might make sense. Where one box houses the knobs and display and the other the switches. If you take the switches away on Steve's current design you've got a decent amount of surface area on which to put a unique and highly visible preset display. The switches need only be housed in something small like the narrow, long boxes used by the guys who build true bypass loopers. A simple, lockable interface for the connector like a locking RJ-45 setup and you've got a control unit that can be place at the front of the board and a brain with more room for displaying status that can be placed elsewhere on the board.



> If you're Menatone, or Robert Keeley, or if you're Zachary Vex and treat the physical limitations of the 1590B as an intellectual puzzle and half the fun of design, that's no problem, but when you start to branch out to more complex digital designs with more options, AND you want to make things easy to use, you start to find yourself trying to sprint with your winter boots on.


And if you're based in Canada you find out some of your local users are trying to use your pedals with winter boots on too. :tongue:



> Delay-ducking - where continuous playing will momentarily suppress the wet signal - is just like what happens when a radio DJ talks over music or sports announcer talks over spectator noise. The music gets turned down temporarily so that the voice is not cluttered by the music and become unintelligible (and vice versa). Once the talking stops, the music auomatically fades back in. In this instance, the dry signal is the "voice", and the delay signal is the "music". It's a nice feature to have, though it strikes me as one of those things you probably need either a fade-in time control or a VERY intelligent algorithm to guess the appropriate fade-in time for the suppressed signal.


That sounds interesting, and I agree it'd need to be done with some sort of fade-in approach to make it useful and appealing to me. As input signal strength decays, wet signal strength rises and vice versa. In a wet line, dry line setup that could produce a really cool panning type effect actually. Make the fade-in/out times adjustable and you're really onto something unique there I think.



> As for DSP, I have no idea. Haven't asked, and he hasn't brought it up.


How approachable is he? I'm really curious.


----------



## mhammer

iaresee said:


> That sounds interesting, and I agree it'd need to be done with some sort of fade-in approach to make it useful and appealing to me. As input signal strength decays, wet signal strength rises and vice versa. In a wet line, dry line setup that could produce a really cool panning type effect actually. Make the fade-in/out times adjustable and you're really onto something unique there I think.


Craig Anderton had an idea for a sort of "event-collator" as part of a broader guitar processing system that he laid out in DEVICE (all scanned issues available at my site http://hammer.ampage.org on pages 10 and 11). The idea was that if you generated a trigger pulse (just like a synth) on a per-note/strum basis, and had a circuit that would smudge the trigger pulses together to produce a control voltage proportional to how many notes you were stuffing/producing per unit-of-time, you could use that summed control voltage to control things in interesting ways. One of the experiments I always wanted to try was to use that control voltage to manage the wet signal of a delay line, such that when I wanted to quickly throw a lot of notes at the amp, the wet signal would be held off for a bit, and then introduced when I created the space for the echoes to be heard more distinctly.

As far as I'm concerned, performance control is where its at, baby. Particularly gestural control and features that allow a pedal to track a player's intentions/direction and adjust parameters based on that. Had a delightful conversation with a guy I know in the music faculty at McGill who works on gestural controllers, and apparently I'm not the only person who has pondered the possibility of using Wii controllers to "conduct" MIDI files in real time.



> How approachable is he? I'm really curious.


Quite...when he has the time. I'm supposed to get together with him for coffee and chat this weekend. We could make it a threesome. Drop me a PM and we can set it up.


----------



## rwe333

iaresee said:


> As for the holes, I was thinking along the same lines, but it's mighty inconvenient to recognize your preset by a series of dots around multiple knobs. That seems like a case study in bad UI design waiting to happen if that's the route Steve is thinking of going.


From Steve:

_Hey Wayne,

There's little lights under the knobs, five of them, which let you know
what preset your in. We're going to be putting up videos soon to show
exactly how it should work.

Steve._

FWIW, I've been using a Damage Control Timeline - very high fidelity, low noise. Very much rack quality in a pedal form. Concerns are that it's big/heavy, and w/ the tubes it draws 1000 mA (!). So, you need to use their power supply - too much for the Burkey, PedalPower, PowerAll, OneSpot, etc. 

Steve's delay sounded similarly great, though it will be at least a couple of months before it's released. 

Keep us in the loop re: your design Ian.


----------



## Greenbacker

For me, nothing beats my '81 Ibanez (Maxon) AD-80 at doing what it does. From what I hear, the Way Huge Aqua Puss is a clone of it.


----------



## mhammer

Though the various original Way Huge pedals were not *entirely* original designs (and quite frankly, what IS these days?), they tended to have select minor improvements intended to bring out the best characteristics of the source design and provide optimum performance (though from looking at some of the new Way Huge pedals, on-line at least, Jeorge "Mr. Huge" Tripps seems to have taken steps in the direction of more interesting designs, albeit with the same attention to construction and reliability. He has promised to send me some pedals for review, so we'll see just how far he has stepped in the direction of originality since his days at Line 6.).

When it comes to BBD-based analog delays, there are a bunch of things that the use of BBD chips itself absolutely *compels* the designer to do. Consequently, a great many of the numerous assorted analog delays from the 80's and 90's shared MANY characteristics, and individual experiences with this one or that one being "just right" had a great deal more to do with the manner in which small cosmetic changes to the tone suited the player's needs or gear.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Line 6 DL4 Delay Modeler (Newer Models with the block logo)!!!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves

i just got an 80's ibanez digital delay (dm 10)
in great working condition
an it's very warm and almost analog sounding

it's was only $60,well worth it

i'm easily pleased


----------



## Spikezone

Ripper said:


> I love my Danelectro Danecho, great sounding delay, and I'm also really happy with my Ibanez DE-7, it's a little harsher sounding but what I use it for it works really well.


Ditto to that...I love mine also...I like the short/long delay switch it has, so that with a bit of set-up you can flip from the big delay to the basement sound without a bunch of knob twiddling.
-Mikey


----------



## monochocke

*ehx ..ibanez, line 6 dl4*

delays , to m any ,, ehx memory mam deluxe for that warm old kid delay , of course the dl4 for anything that ou wanna experiment with the expression pedal, and the ibanez d7 for echos..
i dont know to many out there and im not , a freak that i know of everything , so whatever comes from my soul when im playing around with my pedals \//\/\/\\/\
chocky mcflower


----------



## Studiocat

Diamond Memory Lane 2.


----------



## Guest

I bought a broken Boss DD-2 on E-Bay and fixed it. Its very nice, warm and analog sounding.


----------



## hewie

Live: Line6 DL4
-Tap tempo makes things easy on the fly.

Studio: Deluxe Memory Man & Stereo Memory Man w/ Hazarai
-Best overall sound from the DMM, SMM has a couple features that when coupled with the DMM sound fantastic.


----------



## Ripper

Studiocat said:


> Diamond Memory Lane 2.


I totally agree with this. I have now retired my other delays and this is the only one I use. Fantastic pedal.


----------



## dino

*Boss GT 8*

How many of you have experienced using the Boss GT 8 ? I received one for Xmas a couple of years ago and Boss claims it can reproduce their single pedals one for one on this unit. I played with it a few times but got more frustrated than anything. My friend bought one after he seen mine but hasnt touched his. I do not find this unit easy to set up as Boss says it would be. I have to admit it does have alot of settings built into it. I would like to hear your thoughts on this GT 8 and any helpful hints you can give me on setting it up properly.

Thanks , Dino


----------



## Guest

dino said:


> How many of you have experienced using the Boss GT 8 ? I received one for Xmas a couple of years ago and Boss claims it can reproduce their single pedals one for one on this unit. I played with it a few times but got more frustrated than anything. My friend bought one after he seen mine but hasnt touched his. I do not find this unit easy to set up as Boss says it would be. I have to admit it does have alot of settings built into it. I would like to hear your thoughts on this GT 8 and any helpful hints you can give me on setting it up properly.
> 
> Thanks , Dino


I think you'll get more responses if you start your own thread about this. Unless you're chiming in to say you like the GT-8's delays best of all this is a total hijack.


----------



## dan_

Hardwire DL-8. Big fan.


----------



## mhammer

I'm not saying so in any dismissive way, but looking over the owner's manual, it seems like basically an Echo Park but with more delay time and looping. And at the prices I'm seeing ($160USD at pretty much every place I've hecked), that's a decent value for the money. Not as cheap as the Behringer clone of the Echo Park, but still excellent value, and if you need the extra time, you need the extra time.

Of course, these days, the price of memory will have gone down by the time you've finished recording a loop on the damn thing!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## keefsdad

Old DD2 here. Suits me fine.


----------



## Voxguy76

DD-20

For rack - TC Electronic D-Two

but nothing sounds quite as nice as an Electro Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I was never a big fan or Digital Delays... I remember when i bought my first DD it was a Boss DD3 I believe... it was a brand new product around 1985. What a let down that was.

I mentioned earlier in this thread that my favorite was an old Loco Box Anolog Delay... and for some silly reason said my current was a Visual Sound H2O... oops got that mixed up. 

I have a new Delay now and it's the first Delay I've owned in years that I truely enjoy clicking the button. It reminds me of the old Loco Box or the Maxon but it's time two... The BBE Two Timer... now thats a killer delay.


----------



## sproul07

T-Rex Replica


----------



## Rugburn

I tried a bunch of delays, and temporarily owned a few before returning them. I gotta say of all the pedal types I've bought, good sounding delays have been the hardest to find. Wah pedals a close second. I spent about a year trying to find a good delay. At L&M they were having a sale on the Maxon AD 9 marked down from $399 to $229, so I gave it a whirl. I really thought it was a poor sounding pedal even at almost half-price. I realize it's a highly subjective thing, but I settled on the MXR Carbon Copy. For the money, I thought it blew the others I'd tried out of water. I also really like the tweakable modulation effect. It's very warm and organic. I can get a good tape-type thing going with it as well. My $0.02.

Shawn.


----------



## hollowbody

I'm still loving my EHX DMM, but I've downgraded my pedalboard to a Pedaltrain JR and the DMM is now taking up a whole lot of space. I might decide to get a Carbon Copy myself.


----------



## sense_of_henry

DMM and E600B. Malekko has some new delays coming out soon too, they are amazing.


----------



## Crowquill

The Ibanez DE7 is the best value delay


----------



## Diablo

My vote is for the korg sdd3000 as played by the biggest delay queens of my generation, The Edge and David Gimour.


----------



## Archer

I have a few that I really like. I am a big analog delay fan...not big on digital delays myself though I have an old Ibanez DL10 that is fantastic.

My favs are the HBE Mimic Mock II, the Maxon AD9 and the MXR Carbon Copy (not as nice as the other 2 but still great especially when you look at the price tag)


----------



## Frogee

Mine is the Boss DD2


----------



## Diablo

plato67 said:


> Anyone try the Eventide Timefactor? I've read great reviews.


I just bought one. It came down to either the SMM/H and the TF, and I decided the TF had the slight edge for my needs, so I splurged. Eventide to me is one of those rare companies that never seem to get it much wrong. Similarly I wouldnt hesitate to buy either EHX and MXR as they are 2 companies that usually put out a great product at a great price, but with some compromises. 

In fairness, this pedal wont be for everyone, its big and heavy, but as I dont use a lot of fx, its not a concern for me.


When I've spent some more time with it, I'll post back here with a conclusion, and probably a review in the reviews section of the board. so far, the biggest negative for it is the lack of user friendliness.


----------



## Samsquantch

Wampler Analog Echo is an amazing analog voiced delay. The only thing missing is modulation. As far as delays with mod. goes, I really dig the Subdecay Echobox.


----------



## Stevo

Damage Control Timeline. Expensive, big and weird looking but man, it is beautiful sounding! I was looking for a rack grade delay (with modulation) in a pedal format and this ended my search. I tried out an Empress Superdelay and a Timefactor, which were both nice units, but the Timeline was more user friendly and warmer in tone.


----------



## vasthorizon

Boss DM-2 for me.


----------



## Skoczylas

I really like my Eventide Timefactor.. It does every delay I want or need, and you can program in patches so you can store all your delays in there and have it when you need it.

Plus! It takes the palce of a chorus pedal and phase pedal with ease!

Easily worth the $480 w/ tax I paid for it. Now I don't need a Digital delay, analog delay, phase, or chorus pedal  And I can have enough loop tie to keep me happy with out a looper pedal!


----------



## CDWaterloo

Analog: Maxon AD9pro (not only for its great sound but also for its size + dead quite)

Digital: Subdecay Echobox (great mod, bright delay and amazing buffer)

:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Salokin

AD-900 and Deluxe Memory Man are my favorite.
Analogman AR20DL XL Delay is pretty a nice 
one too.


----------



## musicman08

Line 6 DL4......


----------



## francoislegacy

I'll say, EHX Deluxe memory man.


----------



## Prosonic

I went from DL4 to Carbon Copy to Memory Lane 2. I'm really liking the Memory Lane and can't see myself changing any time soon. Would love a TTE but a little too expensive.


----------



## wintle

I've only tried about a half-dozen of them, but settled on the Maxon AD999. Seemed to alter the tone the least. Box is a little big tho.

Cheers


----------



## infinitemonkey

I have the GoudieFX delay and love it. The sound is natural and the noise level is very low. A little longer delay period would be nicer, especially given that I'm a complete wanker as a player and use the delay mostly for experimenting, especially when I've been drinking.:food-smiley-004:

It does make a really nice reverb as well, although that's a bit of a waste for such a nice sounding delay.

Reviews on it are quite good, as you probably already have read.

I just went and looked at the GoudieFx site, and the delay doesn't seem to be listed anymore, unless I'm missing something. Could be he's just currently behind in production, though.


----------



## dan_

Definitely the Boss DD-3. I've realized I don't need a ton of different modes, tap tempo, etc. Four knobs does it for me, and it does a great job of adding a touch of reverbish movement to my clean sounds.


----------



## monty

Carbon copy for me,runner up to thje PB&J.


----------



## ben_allison

Mark makes my brain explode.

But in the best possible way!

Thanks for the VOLUMES of knowledge.



FWIW, I'm really liking the Nova Delay. I find it to be surprisingly organic for a digital delay (I much prefer it to the Timefactor). The tape/analog thing is a bit of a misnomer – it's more or less a tone control.

But the BPM/millisecond readout and the strum-tempo are simply _killer_ features.

Modulation is very lush, if you don't mind the chorus variety (as opposed to the vibrato variety).


----------



## libtech

I would like to get a superdelay, but will most likely end up with a nova since its about 1/2 the price!


----------



## ben_allison

libtech said:


> I would like to get a superdelay, but will most likely end up with a nova since its about 1/2 the price!


I grabbeb mine used from L&M for like $165!!!

I don't know why it was priced so low, but I really lucked out. They sell for at least that, typically a bit more, in USD!


----------



## bannahz

i have a nova too and its my favv the repeats are so clear.. i got it for 200 cdn


----------



## ben_allison

bannahz said:


> i have a nova too and its my favv the repeats are so clear.. i got it for 200 cdn


Exactly. I've never played a delay where the repeats sat so "presently" in the mix... it's just amazing how out front they are, but at the same time, don't dominate your sound.

It's just perfect for rhythmic Edge style playing.

I'm just waiting on the Malekko 919 to round out my ambient/organic delay needs.

In case any one cares, here are new pics of the 616!










It looks like sex.

Here's the old pic of its big brother:










That red metallic finish is pure sex.


----------



## libtech

Really? Thats a great deal! Even new they are almost the same price as in usd, kind of weird!


----------



## libtech

Do you find the nova nice and full or transparent or however you discribe it? Also a guy at work said his broke, has yours been reliable?


----------



## ben_allison

libtech said:


> Really? Thats a great deal! Even new they are almost the same price as in usd, kind of weird!


They're $250 new in the US!



libtech said:


> Do you find the nova nice and full or transparent or however you discribe it? Also a guy at work said his broke, has yours been reliable?


It's pretty transparent, _but it's still "nice" sounding_ – not harsh or sterile. It's very pleasant and musical. FWIW, The Edge switched from DMM's to the TC 2290, and this is kinda like a mini 2290. It's obviously not a marshmellowy and euphonic as the DMM, but it is a legitimately beautiful sounding digital; the best digital I've played (as I said, better than the TF to my ears).

It seems well built. I haven't had it long, but I got it used, and it seems as sturdy as anything.

It's PURE win!


----------



## libtech

Hmm, I'll have to pick one up, let me know if you see another deal like what you got!


----------



## Guest

I love the maxon ad-999 for dirt and analog feel and I use a replica for cleaner stuff.


----------



## k tone

I have Carbon Copy, a MIJ DD-3, a Marshall Echohead and a SMMH. I am enjoying the features on the Echohead but it is the newest!


----------



## bannahz

libtech said:


> Do you find the nova nice and full or transparent or however you discribe it? Also a guy at work said his broke, has yours been reliable?


its pretty transparent but i found that it does take a little bass off.. but mostly its pretty good... i'm a delay junkie and its amazing.. you can turn the contour knob if you want a more natural delay or just crank it to the digital which will get you crystal clear delays without a doubt its a great delay pedal.. the dd-20 is supposed to have more features but it cannot touch the nova's delay quality.... and for the reliability issues... its built like a tank mine hasn't failed yet. simply amazing


----------



## bannahz

libtech said:


> Hmm, I'll have to pick one up, let me know if you see another deal like what you got!


are you asking me? uhh i think if you look really hard you'll find one around 190 :smile: but check craigslist thats where i bought it... maybe tgp but depends if the seller will charge alot more for shipping anyways i'll keep an eye out :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Matsal535

I Use the DL-4 in my effect loop I like it alot. It emulates pretty accurately although nothing beats a good analog delay.


----------



## Grant2023

MXR Carbon Copy. It's simple, subtle, and very organic sounding (it should be, it's analog). Placing it after a MXR Phase 90 on a slow sweep gives a beautiful vintage delay.


----------



## Greenbacker

ben_allison said:


> Exactly. I've never played a delay where the repeats sat so "presently" in the mix... it's just amazing how out front they are, but at the same time, don't dominate your sound.
> 
> It's just perfect for rhythmic Edge style playing.
> 
> I'm just waiting on the Malekko 919 to round out my ambient/organic delay needs.
> 
> In case any one cares, here are new pics of the 616!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like sex.
> 
> Here's the old pic of its big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That red metallic finish is pure sex.


Whoa. What's the story on this one? Where'd you get it?!


----------



## forum_crawler

Damage Control Timeline


----------



## tallhouserecordingco

Anyone tried the Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay??


----------



## Diablo

Skoczylas said:


> I really like my Eventide Timefactor.. It does every delay I want or need, and you can program in patches so you can store all your delays in there and have it when you need it.
> 
> Plus! It takes the palce of a chorus pedal and phase pedal with ease!
> 
> Easily worth the $480 w/ tax I paid for it. Now I don't need a Digital delay, analog delay, phase, or chorus pedal  And I can have enough loop tie to keep me happy with out a looper pedal!


Agreed, although I wish it had a little more loop time, and that the delay effects worked while using the looper. If it had that and maybe were a little more intuitive it would be absolutely priceless.


----------



## Samsquantch

Wampler Analog Echo. Sounds gorgeous. No modulation, but otherwise a fantastic pedal.


----------



## keefsdad

I've got an old DD2 that works fine for me, but I'm not really a big delay user.


----------



## Wired

Maxon AD999 here!

The Vox Time Machine is a close second tho....


----------



## ericprsse

best: fulltone tube tape echo

best medium priced full analog: diamond memory lane

best medium priced digital: damage control timeline

best cheap analog: carbon copy

best cheap digital: dd3


----------



## flashPUNK

by far - Empress Superdelay.

Don't bother buying crappy pedals that won't last, spend some good money and buy good pedals.


----------



## hollowbody

ericprsse said:


> best: fulltone tube tape echo
> 
> best medium priced full analog: diamond memory lane
> 
> best medium priced digital: damage control timeline
> 
> best cheap analog: carbon copy
> 
> best cheap digital: dd3


Sorry, I just had to laugh at the Memory Lane being listed as a medium-priced pedal! It's a fantastic pedal, but jeez, I wish I had pockets deep enough to consider it medium-priced!


----------



## hollowbody

flashPUNK said:


> by far - Empress Superdelay.
> 
> Don't bother buying crappy pedals that won't last, spend some good money and buy good pedals.


I've been lusting for one of those for a while. Right now I have a Boss DM-3 set up for slap and a EHX DMM set up for long lush echoes. Together they take up a ton of space on the board, but they sound so good that I don't really want to tinker with something I like either.


----------



## flashPUNK

I've thought about picking up a single delay unit for slap back only.... and i still may one day... but for now the Empress does all that and more, including acting as a looper.

In all honesty, i only use about 3 of the presets on the delay, so i'm not even using it to its full potential, and I could probably get away with having 2 smaller box units on my board, but, the superdelay gives me options. I like options.


----------



## Todd68

Just my opinion -

Maxon AD999 - very nice. I like how the delay fades off when the pedal is switched off.
Moog - Amazing sounding. On the noisy side. Very expensive.
MXR Carbon Copy - sterile sounding. I'm not a huge fan. There are better cheap deals out there. The new EH Memory Toy is analog and true bypass for under (or around $100). I haven't heard it yet.
Eventide Timefactor - Amazing digital delay(s). Very versatile.
Fulltone Tape - Big, warm, lush, expensive.
Diamond Memory Lane II - Nice. I really like Diamond products.
EH Deluxe Memory Man - My favorite by a long shot. Priced right too. A lush warm delay with nice modulation. I loved it from the second I plugged it in. I have the Memory Boy coming this week. It looks great too.

I've owned or played a few more, but these stick out in my head right now.


----------



## Todd68

hollowbody said:


> I'm still loving my EHX DMM, but I've downgraded my pedalboard to a Pedaltrain JR and the DMM is now taking up a whole lot of space. I might decide to get a Carbon Copy myself.


Try it before you buy it. I'd figure out a way to make some room for the EH DMM.


----------



## hollowbody

Todd68 said:


> Try it before you buy it. I'd figure out a way to make some room for the EH DMM.


I've actually swapped things around again since then, and the DMM is still on there. I decided that I'm willing to make concessions to other things in order to allow the DMM to stay on the board. It's just too damned good!


----------



## Chorduroy

I can't stop going through delays. In the past year I've had:

Digitech Digidelay
Boss Space Echo
Diamond Memory Lane
MXR Carbon Copy
Boss DD-3
TC Nova Delay
EHX Deluxe Memory Man

- and I have a Wampler AnalogEcho on the way.

I still have the DigiDelay and the DMM. For me, the best tone comes from the DMM, with the DML a *very* close second. Both of these pedals are amazing. 

I also really liked the CC. Great pedal for the money, IMO.

Hated the Space Echo. Way too noisy.


----------



## hollowbody

Chorduroy said:


> For me, the best tone comes from the DMM, with the DML a *very* close second. Both of these pedals are amazing.


I agree. I had a DML-20 III that produced some of the craziest modulated delays I've ever heard. I still regret selling that one. I should try and track down another. As much as I love the modulated delay on the DMM, the DML could do things the DMM can't even begin to dream of!


----------



## Todd68

hollowbody said:


> I agree. I had a DML-20 III that produced some of the craziest modulated delays I've ever heard. I still regret selling that one. I should try and track down another. As much as I love the modulated delay on the DMM, the DML could do things the DMM can't even begin to dream of!


Crazy modulation! I'll get back to you with a review when it gets here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_sbtzDSj5U&feature=related


----------



## High/Deaf

ben_allison said:


> Mark makes my brain explode.
> 
> But in the best possible way!
> 
> Thanks for the VOLUMES of knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'm really liking the Nova Delay. I find it to be surprisingly organic for a digital delay (I much prefer it to the Timefactor). The tape/analog thing is a bit of a misnomer – it's more or less a tone control.
> 
> But the BPM/millisecond readout and the strum-tempo are simply _killer_ features.
> 
> Modulation is very lush, if you don't mind the chorus variety (as opposed to the vibrato variety).


I also am really liking my ND. It's even got me bothering to learn some U2.

I agree with the two killer features. I now couldn't live without the strum-tempo or the BPM readout. I wished it had an expression pedal input, but for "bang for the buck", it was hard to beat (<$200 after-tax dollars used, or about the same as a new CC). 

I also kinda wished it had a looper, but that wasn't such a big deal as I'll (probably?) never use a looper at a gig - more just screwing around at home. So it was hard to justify the extra money to get a delay that sounded as good as the ND and have a looper funtion. I'll pick up a cheap looper somewhere since, considering its lot in life I won't care nearly as much about how good it will sound.


----------



## exhausted

Todd68 said:


> Just my opinion -
> 
> MXR Carbon Copy - sterile sounding. I'm not a huge fan. There are better cheap deals out there. The new EH Memory Toy is analog and true bypass for under (or around $100). I haven't heard it yet.
> EH Deluxe Memory Man - My favorite by a long shot. Priced right too. A lush warm delay with nice modulation. I loved it from the second I plugged it in. I have the Memory Boy coming this week. It looks great too.
> 
> I've owned or played a few more, but these stick out in my head right now.


the memory boy is going to fall right between the carbon copy and the DMM as far as quality of the repeats go. not as crisp as the DMM but not as grainy as the carbon on long settings. the memory boy is much harder to dial in than either of the others though and has a few *quirks*.

right now i have all three hooked up. the DMM is staying forever. it could go either way with the MB and CC though.


----------



## Todd68

exhausted said:


> the memory boy is going to fall right between the carbon copy and the DMM as far as quality of the repeats go. not as crisp as the DMM but not as grainy as the carbon on long settings. the memory boy is much harder to dial in than either of the others though and has a few *quirks*.
> 
> right now i have all three hooked up. the DMM is staying forever. it could go either way with the MB and CC though.


At least it's smaller than the DMM.:smile: The modulation sounds crazy (in a good way) in the demos I've heard.


----------



## exhausted

yeah, i recorded a cool little loop thing using the square wave modulation at wacky settings the other day. but you sort of have to go subtle or crazy, there's no in between.


----------

